# where are the FFA that like the short fellas



## kilo riley (Oct 9, 2009)

this isn't a personal add or plea or anything. Just a short fat fella appreciation thread or actually a roll call for FFA that like short fat fellas! woohoo!!!

short fat fellas are sturdier. the weight is spread out. How often do you see a short fat man with wee legs and a beer belly. rarely!. I believe it's through natural selection that the short fat man has endured- the wider hips and squishy belly allow us to hide cookies or even whole pies. Our jolliness makes it more likely someone will invite us over for dinner. 

just look at the flinestones! fred and barney both shorter than their wives wilma and betty. I don't know where i'm going with that actually.

ok thats all for now


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know how to put this delicately.

In best ladylike tones, let me say, that some of my finest _interactions_ were with a fella just a half inch shorter than my own height. _Things_ just lined up perfectly. Prior to him, I'd only dated guys much, much, much taller; usually over 6'3''... even a 6'11''.

It's been about 6 years since I dated him and it turns out that he was a lying loser for a year but still, he opened my eyes to the joys of guys under 6 ft tall.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Oct 9, 2009)

short guys have more power per square inch  lol


----------



## Esther (Oct 9, 2009)

Height is something I actually don't care about at all! I wouldn't say I prefer short men, but I'm a lanky girl so dating a few men who were shorter than me was unavoidable.


----------



## kilo riley (Oct 10, 2009)

BBW4Chattery said:


> Hmm, I don't know how to put this delicately.
> 
> In best ladylike tones, let me say, that some of my finest _interactions_ were with a fella just a half inch shorter than my own height. _Things_ just lined up perfectly. Prior to him, I'd only dated guys much, much, much taller; usually over 6'3''... even a 6'11''.
> 
> It's been about 6 years since I dated him and it turns out that he was a lying loser for a year but still, he opened my eyes to the joys of guys under 6 ft tall.



under 6 ft? lol..that's not short. 5' 10 5' 11 that still tall.

short is like 5' 6 and under


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 10, 2009)

kilo riley said:


> under 6 ft? lol..that's not short. 5' 10 5' 11 that still tall.
> 
> short is like 5' 6 and under



Well, I'm just sayin' shorter than what I used to limit myself to dating-wise. I have never, however, dated someone shorter than myself (5'6'') and really haven't ever known too many fellas that height... if any. The last long term ex was 5'6'' and there were others under 6 ft both toward the 5'6'' end and toward the 6' end.

It's a fruitless discussion now, for me, anyway. I now meet no guys of any size. Ha. Let's hope the 30's don't continue in this direction.


----------



## BHMluver (Oct 10, 2009)

kilo riley said:


> this isn't a personal add or plea or anything. Just a short fat fella appreciation thread or actually a roll call for FFA that like short fat fellas! woohoo!!!
> 
> short fat fellas are sturdier. the weight is spread out. How often do you see a short fat man with wee legs and a beer belly. rarely!. I believe it's through natural selection that the short fat man has endured- the wider hips and squishy belly allow us to hide cookies or even whole pies. Our jolliness makes it more likely someone will invite us over for dinner.
> 
> ...



Well, being all of 5' 2" I have yet to tower over ANY male. (Probably a good thing, too lest somebody pick us both up and put us in their pockets. )

BHMluver


----------



## djudex (Oct 11, 2009)

POWER TO THE TALL BHMS!! THE REVOLUTION IS AT HAND!!


----------



## kilo riley (Oct 11, 2009)

djudex said:


> POWER TO THE TALL BHMS!! THE REVOLUTION IS AT HAND!!




ahhhh!!!! this is a short fat boy thread! start your own thread !


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 12, 2009)

lol....



Confession time...my first love was a short BHM


Ironically, I didn't realize I was a FFA.


----------



## SanDiega (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't say I have an expressed preference for shorter guys, but my boyfreind is a bit less than an inch more diminutive than I.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Oct 12, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> Can't say I have an expressed preference for shorter guys, but my boyfreind is a bit less than an inch more diminutive than I.


5'4" bi guy here around 140kg so i guess i fit into this category :wubu:


----------



## escapist (Oct 12, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> lol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah and her second is a Giant!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 12, 2009)

escapist said:


> Yeah and her second is a Giant!



hahahah..you're horrible


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 12, 2009)

define short???


----------



## kilo riley (Oct 13, 2009)

warwagon86 said:


> define short???



hmm

i would consider 5' 6 and under to be short


----------



## Melian (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe (depending on nationality, of course) that the average female height is somewhere between 4'11''-5'4'', so there should be plenty of opportunity for shorter guys :bow:

Personally, I just want the guy to be taller than I am - I feel too masculine otherwise (I'm a bit over 5'9").


----------



## bigpulve (Oct 13, 2009)

im 5 foot 6


----------



## SanDiega (Oct 13, 2009)

Melian said:


> I believe (depending on nationality, of course) that the average female height is somewhere between 4'11''-5'4'', so there should be plenty of opportunity for shorter guys :bow:
> 
> Personally, I just want the guy to be taller than I am - I feel too masculine otherwise (I'm a bit over 5'9").



Sorry, but this cant be right. How is a girl who is 4'11 average?


----------



## Teleute (Oct 13, 2009)

Click here for average heights in different countries. 4'11" is a bit short in the US, where average is 5'2"-5'5", but it's right about average in many countries. The highest average female height on the list is 5'7" in the Netherlands and Dinaric Alps.


----------



## shortfat (Oct 13, 2009)

It's good to see other short guys stand up and not be overlooked anymore.
New to the site. 5'5", 180 pounds, 55 years old. Like being chubby.


----------



## kilo riley (Oct 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> I believe (depending on nationality, of course) that the average female height is somewhere between 4'11''-5'4'', so there should be plenty of opportunity for shorter guys :bow:
> 
> Personally, I just want the guy to be taller than I am - I feel too masculine otherwise (I'm a bit over 5'9").



why assume because i'm short i would only date someone of similar height? 

I actually like tall women. My ex gf is 5'11


----------



## Melian (Oct 14, 2009)

kilo riley said:


> why assume because i'm short i would only date someone of similar height?
> 
> I actually like tall women. *My ex gf is 5'11 *



Yeah, because that would be the more logical assumption....


----------



## kilo riley (Oct 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> Yeah, because that would be the more logical assumption....



well when you assume you make an ass out of uma thurman.


----------



## Teleute (Oct 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> Yeah, because that would be the more logical assumption....



Eh, I've dated several short guys who liked (or at least didn't mind) taller women. Come to think of it, I've only dated one person who was taller than me, haha!  It's only a problem with dancing - I like swing and ballroom dancing, and trying to spin when you have to duck down to fit under your partner's arm is a little awkward to say the least. Clearly this means I should lead, and my partners should wear the flouncy dress and do the spins!


----------



## Melian (Oct 14, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Eh, I've dated several short guys who liked (or at least didn't mind) taller women. Come to think of it, I've only dated one person who was taller than me, haha!  It's only a problem with dancing - I like swing and ballroom dancing, and trying to spin when you have to duck down to fit under your partner's arm is a little awkward to say the least. Clearly this means I should lead, and my partners should wear the flouncy dress and do the spins!



Are you reading this, Cheekyjez?


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm maybe a couple of inches taller than my wife (if I'm standing straighter than she is....), and I can say that spins can already be a bit awkward, even when her shoes don't have much more heel than mine.

Or maybe I'm just really bad at that sort of dancing.....actually that might be the more likely explanation than just the geometry of it.....

And by the way, in the discussion of "what is short", according to the height charts here: http://www.halls.md/chart/height-weight.htm

For young adult caucasian males, 174cm/5'8.5" is the 25 percentile....meaning 75% are as or more tall (the 75% percentile is 182cm/5'11.6"). For black males it was just a smidgen lower, for hispanic and "other" males it was quite a bit shorter. And of course it is somewhat lower for older men, both because older generations didn't grow as tall and because we start shrinking from something like age 30.

Being just over 5'8", I do notice sometimes being on the short side. Certainly the substantial minority of women who have a thing for height used to look right through me (and other shortish friends) on the way to oggling our taller friends. At times it was kind of comical, but there were certainly days when it was frustrating.

And of course, there are various studies showing how height in men affects how much they are perceived as leaders, succesful, and so on. So aside from ability to spin the lovely Teleute, there are some disadvantages to being not-so-tall. But we all have our issues in life, and this is far from the worst one!


----------



## escapist (Oct 17, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Click here for average heights in different countries. 4'11" is a bit short in the US, where average is 5'2"-5'5", but it's right about average in many countries. The highest average female height on the list is 5'7" in the Netherlands and Dinaric Alps.



So its official, I'm kinda of like a 6'3" 500 lbs Giant.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 18, 2009)

escapist said:


> So its official, I'm kinda of like a 6'3" 500 lbs Giant.



LOL...it was sooo funny. E came to visit me while at my mom's house and my 3yr old neice was there. She kept walking past checking out E. Later she says "He's a Giant". It was tooo cute. ...Future FFA ......maybe?

So now it REALLY is official..he is a giant.


----------



## happytinygal (Oct 28, 2009)

Most shorter men do tend to like tall women and I have friends that are tall and like the men to be shorter then them.
I am short my self and I don't care if a guy is taller then me or shorter I just like them big men:bow::happy::blush:


----------



## Tad (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey happytinygal--welcome to Dimensions! Always great to see another poster


----------



## cheekyjez (Oct 29, 2009)

Melian said:


> Are you reading this, Cheekyjez?



I wasn't. If SOMEONE hadn't given away all of her clothes that would fit me, we could maybe do something about it.


----------



## bremerton (Oct 29, 2009)

short guys are the best!
i've never had the attraction to tall guys that a lot of girls do. i like being a little closer to eye level


----------



## JennyRiot (Oct 31, 2009)

My ex was 5'1 and 320lbs....delicious!


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 1, 2009)

Tad said:


> Hey happytinygal--welcome to Dimensions! Always great to see another poster



thank you for the welcome nice to see other posters too


----------



## kilo riley (Dec 11, 2009)

JennyRiot said:


> My ex was 5'1 and 320lbs....delicious!



wow nice

where does he buy his trousers? i might need that info soon


----------



## tankgirl (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm 5'11 and my guy is 5'3.... He just decided to start gaining a bit, see where it goes, and he's up to 185 or so, from 170.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 12, 2009)

escapist said:


> So its official, I'm kinda of like a 6'3" 500 lbs Giant.




*You go beyond giant because you are ginomous hugh a beast...lol*

:bow:


----------



## escapist (Dec 15, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> *You go beyond giant because you are ginomous hugh a beast...lol*
> 
> :bow:



LOL *ginomous* That's my word! heh-he


----------



## Sir Shrek (Dec 21, 2009)

Well im having no luck being tall( 6ft 4 inches) so it can run both ways, but hey maybe its just i have a face like a baboons backside ha ha ha !!!


----------



## MaybeX (Dec 21, 2009)

I do run into a certain amount of women who like big men -- but in all dimensions, fat AND tall, imposing. 
Several who said they like big men, but meant only biker-type heavy guys. Seemed very dismayed to learn that I won't ride a motorcycle. (Cripes, it'd be wheelies all the way if I got on...)


----------



## squeezablysoft (Dec 21, 2009)

Me, me I like cute lil chubby short guys!!!:smitten:


----------



## RJI (Dec 22, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> Most shorter men do tend to like tall women and I have friends that are tall and like the men to be shorter then them.
> I am short my self and I don't care if a guy is taller then me or shorter I just like them big men:bow::happy::blush:




I find this true, i have a few short Italian friends (5'5-5'8) and they seem to prefer taller girls. 

I don't have a height preference. I've seen short girls that struck my interest as well as girls over 6'.


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't think I actually go for short guys, I do like guys to be taller than be, but that isn't hard at 5' 3" so...I guess I do like short guys, or at least I can like them based on my "taller than me" liking.


----------

